# Mottled Leaf Seedlings



## melisa (Jan 22, 2017)

Are all mottled leaf paphs mottled as seedlings in flask or can it form with maturity?


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

As you see them in the flask is the way they will mature, brachys and parvis have dark pigment underneath leaves, except albas and hangianums, there is large variety of mottling especilly in the barbatum section, usually as the leaf gets bigger the mottling is also more pronounced with the exception of some brachys, some of the same brachy species has a wide range of mottling to solid color


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

the mottling often becomes more pronounced as they mature, I find.


----------



## kiwi (Jan 22, 2017)

From my experience Many don't have mottling until the third or fourth leaf appears and even then not very pronounced.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree.
Mottling may not be there for some seedlings but as they grow bigger, the turn up.
The ones with mottling already, they do become clearer with age.


----------



## troy (Jan 22, 2017)

What flask do you have?


----------



## kiwi (Jan 23, 2017)

All of them or just the mottled species?


----------



## melisa (Jan 23, 2017)

I have Wood Wonder seedlings 3 months out of flask right now. There is no mottling whatsoever and I'm trying to figure out if there could have been a mix up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Contact OZ and ask since they have seen many and should know better than others. 

3 months out of flask is no long enough time, but none of them show any mottling at all, then it might be a mix up. Or they all just happen to be late shower.

My venustum flask with over 30 seedlings in it, I would say about half of them were faintly mottled and the other half, plain green. 
After a little over a year now, all of them have mottling, but some have it sharper than others.

I have also seen both species like sukhakulii and Maudiae type hybrids with zero to very faint mottling at flowering size. 

So, there is obviously huge variation but entire flask being zero mottling seem a bit odd, although possible. 

Ask them and let us know. 
I'm curious.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2017)

Send a photo to Oz - they should be quite helpful


----------



## melisa (Jan 24, 2017)

I sent them a message and they said that their compots don't show mottling at first and then it starts to appear later. They said to give them a few more months. Very interesting! I am excited to eventually see it on my babies! It's nice to get large healthy plants, but there is just something so satisfying about growing from flask and watching them mature.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2017)

good luck. Be patient.


----------

